# Installieren und Kompilieren > System installieren und konfigurieren >  2 Linux Distris? Problem?

## -13-

Habe mal ne frage. Wollte mir mal Mandrake installieren. Zum testen , rumspielen usw.

Wenn ich das jetzt installieren würde. Was passiert mit der SWAP?????

Hatte schonmal Mandrake druff und wollte als 2tes Red Hat installieren und Red Hat wollte die SWAP von Mandrake umbedingt formatieren.

Können die sich nun eine SWAP teilen oder muss jeder seine eigene haben???? Wenn ja wie kann man dem sagen welche der davon nehmen soll.

----------


## geronet

Die können sich die ohne Probleme teilen, Linux = Linux.
Formatieren macht auch nichts, ausser du verwendest Software Suspend.

Grüsse, Stefan

----------


## melody lee

swap und mindestens /home können sich mehrere Installationen teilen.
Eine Suche mit "distri* nebeneinander" dürfte Dir weiterhelfen.

----------


## -13-

Aha gut zu wissen. Hmmmm dachte nur das es schlimm ist wenn der Formatiert.

Davon abgesehen : Warum benutzt der die SWAP nicht???? ist immer leer bei mir und speicher sit 410/512 frei. WIe kann das sein????

----------


## melody lee

*Warum benutzt der die SWAP nicht????*
Weil er sie noch nicht braucht?! ;o)
Sei doch froh, wenn er mal swapt, macht das arbeiten eh nicht mehr wirklich Freude.

----------


## -13-

Wo ich noch windoof drauf hatte waren 200 MB Arbeitspeicher belegt und das swpafile nutzt windows andauernd  :Big Grin:  Deswegen frag ich ja nur arbeite  schon den ganzen tag und kaum arbeitsspeicher verbraten.

----------


## holgerw

Hi,




> und mindestens /home können sich mehrere Installationen teilen


melody lee, korrigier mich bitte, wenn ich da falsch liege, aber unter home werden doch nicht nur Dokumente gespeichert, sondern einige Anwendungen legen auch - meist versteckt - Ordner mit Konfigurationsdateien an. Und mal angenommen, unter zwei Distries soll die gleiche User Struktur herrschen und user a möchte unter Distrie x ud Distrie y kde nutzen. So, unter Distrie x ist kde 3.1 schon Standard, unter Distrie y noch kde3.0.5. Oder xcdroast liegt in verschiedenen Versionen vor. Da sehe ich schon das Chaos vorprogrammiert.

IMHO wäre es besser, für persönliche Daten eine gemeinsame Partition /userdaten zu haben und jeweils eine /home für Distrie x und y getrennt zu halten. Das kann unangenehme Folgen mit Versionskonflikten verschiedener Anwendungen vermeiden helfen.

Grüße,
  Holger

----------


## HackThor

Tja, Linux != Windows was das Speichermanagement angeht....
Auf meinem großen PC bekomme ich den Swap nur voll wenn ich über 800MB RAM nutze. Aber mehr als 2 oder 3MB Swap kommt auch bei 100%iger Auslastung nicht zusammen. Mein Router hat 256MB, davon sind noch 4MB frei und 207MB gecached (spielt rund um die Uhr MP3s). Da sind auch nur 2MB Swap in Benutzung - und es wird nicht mehr.
Linux ist halt anders - besser  :Big Grin: 

ciao

Michael

----------


## HackThor

@holgerw:
Ich habe das ganze schon mit diversen Distris gemacht. Momentan sind auf meinem 2. PC eine Slackware und die SuSE 8.1 drauf, auch Kombis aus LFS/SuSE/Mandrake warn bei mir schon in Benutzung. Ich habe auch immer fleißig /home und /swap gemeinsam genutzt, bisher ohne Probleme. Ich glaube nicht daß sich die Configs der Programme so massiv unterscheiden daß es da große Probleme gibt (ist ja schließlich Linux und kein Windows  :Smilie:  ). Mag sein wenn man KDE 2.x und 3.x hat - aber selbst dann kann man /home ja parallel nutzen: Einfach den User anders nennen (bei mir waren das z.B. einmal /home/micha und /home/michael) und gemeinsame Dateien/Verzeichnisse wie Mails per Symlink zwischen beiden Verzeichnissen verbinden. Der Rest ist dann halt eine Einstellung der einzelnen Distri.

ciao

Michael

----------


## holgerw

Hi HackThor,




> Einfach den User anders nennen (bei mir waren das z.B. einmal /home/micha und /home/michael) und gemeinsame Dateien/Verzeichnisse wie Mails per Symlink zwischen beiden Verzeichnissen verbinden.


Auch eine Methode  :Smilie:  Mir ging es ja gerade darum, Konflikte vermieden zu wissen und so wie Du es beschreibst, geht es natürlich auch.

Grüße,
     Holger

P.S.: Was die Versionsunterschiede betrifft, so können sie gravierend sein, wenn man z.B. SuSE 8.1 parallel zu Debian Woody betreiben möchte.

----------


## -13-

Also will wenn dann auch nur die Swap teilen lassen.

Das ist also kein Problem wenn zwei distris die gleich swap nutzen???? (nochmal zur sicherheit  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## HackThor

Nö, kein Problem. Solange du es nicht schaffst daß beide Linuxe *gleichzeitig* auf den Swap zugreifen ist das völlig gefahrlos  :Smilie: 

ciao

Michael

----------


## -13-

Werde mich bemühen das dieses nicht geschieht  

Danke

----------

